# MASCAR season opener



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Saturday, October 22nd, the Mid Atlantic's premier magnet and T-Jet club, MASCAR, starts the season with Modified and BeachJet races at Ron Brna's North Carolina 6' X 18'8" Tomy road course. 
Schedule and track pix: http://bat-jet.com/mascar/cnb.html


MASCAR web site: http://bat-jet.com/mascar/


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

A note to everyone,
Ron Brna's track is REALLY nice!!!(So is Ron and the MASCAR guys) His layout has some of the 18" radius turns that were made last year for the outside of Tomy 15" curves. 

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
A and H Hobbies (Opening for business in Clemmons, NC on Nov 1st!!!)
W-S, NC


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

*Race results*

We started our season in North Carolina, at Ron Brna's beautiful, high speed 18.8' x 7' Tomy track this past Saturday. We raced BeachJets (our iteration of the Fray style) and Modifieds (3 ohm arms, polymer tractions, ceramic motor magnets). Ron Brna smoked the field in the T-Jet class and Steve Jones did the same in Modified. 

Race report, pix, with full race sheets in pdf format: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/10-22-05.html

MASCAR 2 is November 19th at Jason Millers, Hudgins, Virginia.


----------

